# Snow Leopard - Apple's Windows?



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I know I'm going to get flamed here but I just have to call a spade a spade. Since I "upgraded" my iMac to Snow Leopard, I have had to restart my computer 4-5 times a day. It's mostly random beachballing but I can get it to lock consistently if I try to add my HP Laserjet 2600n printer. That printer has been a giant paperweight since I went to SL - no driver support.

Other lockups are random but mostly occur when I'm opening or closing files. Right now, Text Editor is locked up. I tried to open a document and it locked. Earlier this evening, I lost about 2 hours worth of work when Keynote locked up on me when I tried to save.

This is not good. I might have to install Windows 7 on this thing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I agree that Snow Leopard has been less than stellar. I have 4 GB of RAM in my 2.66 Ghz early 2009 MBP and ever since upgrading to 10.6 when using RapidWeaver, I get warnings that it has used an inordinate amount of memory and it should be restarted. I have approximately 300 files in the current RW document.

Under Leopard, I routinely had over 1,000 files in one document and never once had a memory issue with a half dozen other programs open at the same time.

I am having to restart due to horrible slow downs about every other day to keep my performance level even remotely near 10.5.

All this after an erase and clean install of SL twice now. It pretty much sucks compared to 10.5.

For the record I have 175 GB of open space on my 320 GB HD


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow your Snow Leopard experience could not be more different than mine.

I even used betas or snow leopard, and my system's uptime goes for weeks. Still rock solid.

As for the printer - you should/could have researched before updating to see if there were proper drivers. There was a lot of press about HP lacking drivers for SL when it first came out.

In fact - there seems to be a bunch of people getting their 2600n's working with SL as well:
Snow Leopard and HP Color laserjet 2600n - Mac printing and scanning - HP Support Forum

EDIT: SINC, what version are you using of Rapidweaver? There's a bunch of changes i recent versions to support snow leopard and memory issues:
RapidWeaver 4.3.1 - Changelog - Softpedia


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Both of you need to backup, erase, reinstall, and use Migration Assistant. Done...

SL for me has greatly enhanced the performance of my Mac mini over 10.5, hands down. Issue-free.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Also after you do what Lars said, update via software update...


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Lars said:


> Both of you need to backup, erase, reinstall, and use Migration Assistant. Done...
> 
> SL for me has greatly enhanced the performance of my Mac mini over 10.5, hands down. Issue-free.


I concur - I delayed my SL upgrade until the apps I use all had confirmed SL compatibility. I used the same method as Lars but when using Migration Assistant I de-selected migration of the apps I had installed under Leopard. I wish Migration Assistant allowed selective application migration.

After running Software Update I then proceeded to re-install the necessary apps in batches of approx. ten at a time. In-between batches I took a breather for a couple of days to ensure stability. I probably have about 30 small apps to go with about 70 apps already done.

So far no issues other than a few where the resolution required a paid application update. I had no reason to stop using any apps because of this, but this was the only minor annoyance with the move to SL. In a couple of instances I had to resort to using my bootable Leopard backup so I could retrieve the registration info for a couple of apps. This registration info has now been entered into MyApps/Paperless for the future.

All told, my system seems to be performing very well and I have no regrets about the move.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I've got an HP 2605 and I haven't seen any problems at this point. I don't normally print too often (less than a page per day on average) but I did do a large run of 200-300 pages and didn't see a problem.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

+1 mirroring Lars (and everyone else's except SINC and hhk) experience. Snow Leopard turned my two-year-old BlackBook back into a sexy beast. I wouldn't go back if you paid me.

Something's wrong with your installs, gentlemen.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> +1 mirroring Lars (and everyone else's except SINC and hhk) experience. Snow Leopard turned my two-year-old BlackBook back into a sexy beast. I wouldn't go back if you paid me.


+1 more.. 

SnoLeo has been totally stable for me on my 1st gen MBA :clap:. 



chas_m said:


> Something's wrong with your installs, gentlemen.


I am wondering how many of those who are having issued did NOT do a completely clean install.??? Clean installs and combo updates have proven to yield the most stable results IMHO. Do it right - do it once. 

Don't waste your time with any other approach. XX)

YMMV.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am running RapidWeaver 4.3.1 too.

And for the record I did a clean install and combo update. TWICE. To no avail.

I have a brand new MBP coming in a week or so, I will use my Time Machine backup to migrate my data. I would not even consider using the clone after having this much trouble with SL.

Hopefully, this will solve my issues.

This early 2009 MBP then goes back to Leopard and will become my daughter's computer. She wants no part of SL as it would break most of the programs she uses at her school. They refuse to move to SL and remain on Leo for that reason.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

SINC said:


> And for the record I did a clean install and combo update. TWICE. To no avail.
> .


Maybe you did it wrong both times.  It was there Sinc, someone had to pull the trigger. 

My experience has been great with SL.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

No issues here either, I don't know why some people have major issues, though my coworker who does (only one who had issues when he upgraded his work macbook to SL) is one who had installed plenty of haxies or whatnot, he had issues under Leo and still had issues under SL.

I did an upgrade, not a clean install, and it runs rock solid on my first gen Macbook...

Patrix.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

No issues with my over two year old MBP with SL. I did a clean install and have not had any hiccups except for the stupid HP printer drivers which are now fixed. I can scan once again.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Lars said:


> Both of you need to backup, erase, reinstall, and use Migration Assistant. Done...
> 
> SL for me has greatly enhanced the performance of my Mac mini over 10.5, hands down. Issue-free.


Lars - you sound like a Microsoft Support Tech! 

I also did a TWO clean installs - reformatted my drive and re-installed the bare minimum of apps. The crazy thing is, I'm using Apple's own software 99% of the time - iWork and iLife. Hell, they shipped with Snow Leopard in my Box Set!

I have to chuckle at the suggestion that I should have researched whether my printer was supported before installing Snow Leopard. It's a popular HP printer, it's not Benq or some weird brand. It worked fine under 10.5. Why would I have any reason to believe it wouldn't work under Snow Leopard?

Again the suggestion that I should've checked before I installed reminds me of my Windows days.

SINC, I am having the same sort of memory issues. If I open too many Safari windows, the system slows to a crawl. Memory leaks - I'm feeling nostalgic. 

Did I mention that it reminds me of my Windows days?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sounds to me like we have the same issue, whatever it is, but what it isn't is not the result of a flawed clean install. I did both of them by the book, the last one out of sheer frustration.

SL was rolled out too early when it was not ready for prime time and it still isn't. No wonder they sold it so cheap.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I've been working since 8:00am and as of 8:29am, I've had three lock-ups. Safari twice and Firefox once. I can replicate the Safari beachball if I open the Manage Attachments window on ehMac.

I Force Quit Firefox but when I try to re-open, the OS tells me it's already running. Now I'm going to try Opera. I'm running out of browsers. Quick, Google, release Chrome for Mac.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

No issues here either. I find SL works a lot better than Leopard. All my apps run fine and my printer works perfectly. I don't know why a select few are having problems.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I used Apple's new "Have a Support Tech call you" feature. Let's see if they call - scheduled for 12:45. And let's see what they have to say.

Edit: Snow Leopard now officially unusable. I'm trying to prepare a presentation and both Keynote and Powerpoint are constantly locking up. I'm now going to use my wife's - gulp - Windows laptop.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

SINC said:


> Sounds to me like we have the same issue, whatever it is, but what it isn't is not the result of a flawed clean install. I did both of them by the book, the last one out of sheer frustration.


Are you guys using the exact same hardware, including memory? Perhaps there is a firmware issue somewhere?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm working in Safari and have two windows open, one of them here. When I am posting to ehMac, I now get the beach ball for 10 seconds or so and then SL catches up with my typing speed and about 20 words will appear at once in the post window.

Mail, RapidWeaver, Pages, Preview and Keynote are running, but have no open windows. I also get beach balling for 10 to 15 seconds when I shut down any of these open programs.

Sigh.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Man I'd be pretty upset and frustrated if I was having those problems you guys are. I hope you can resolve them soon.


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> Mail, RapidWeaver, Pages, Preview and Keynote are running, but have no open windows. I also get beach balling for 10 to 15 seconds when I shut down any of these open programs.
> 
> Sigh.


Is RapidWeaver fully up to date? (4.3.1) Have you updated all of the plugins? I also had beach balls in 10.6.1& 2 with RapidWeaver until it, and plugins, were fully updated and older plugins removed.

Jef


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

hhk said:


> Quick, Google, release Chrome for Mac.


Chrome for Mac has been out for quite some time hhk. You can download a copy here:

Index of /buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-mac/28005


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jef said:


> Is RapidWeaver fully up to date? (4.3.1) Have you updated all of the plugins? I also had beach balls in 10.6.1& 2 with RapidWeaver until it, and plugins, were fully updated and older plugins removed.
> 
> Jef


I am running the current version of RW 4.3.1.

I have never used any plugins for RW, just the program as downloaded.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Maybe you did it wrong both times.  It was there Sinc, someone had to pull the trigger.
> 
> My experience has been great with SL.


SINC, I am on an iMac 2.4 Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM. You?

Thanks for the update on Chrome. Downloading as I speak. Keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get a lock-up before it finishes.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

crazy problems you guys are having! what's activity monitor telling you about those beach balls?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

hhk said:


> SINC, I am on an iMac 2.4 Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM. You?
> 
> Thanks for the update on Chrome. Downloading as I speak. Keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get a lock-up before it finishes.


Mine is a MBP (New April 2009) Core 2 Duo 2.66 Ghz, 4 GB RAM, 320 GB HD.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mkolesa said:


> crazy problems you guys are having! what's activity monitor telling you about those beach balls?


I've never used Activity Monitor to any degree. The information it brings up is meaningless to me anyway.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> I've never used Activity Monitor to any degree. The information it brings up is meaningless to me anyway.


dear curmudgeon, well, if it could help figure out why your computer is acting up it might be of some use after all, no?

it's in the utilities folder. launch it and keep it running. when your machine beach balls make a note of which processes are maxing out the processor. either report back on what you find or do a google search on what turns up. chances are other people have had or are having the same prob. i've had instances before where some 3rd party software was trying to call home without my knowledge and tying everything else up in the process...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

mkolesa said:


> dear curmudgeon, well, if it could help figure out why your computer is acting up it might be of some use after all, no?...


^ That tone was not necessary.

When someone is having technical difficulty, it's hard to remain patient, but I think both SINC and hhk are doing a pretty good job, under the circumstances.

And for what it's worth, SINC, the data in the Activity Monitor means nothing to me, as well.

I'm not having any problems with Snow Leopard, but I know what it feels like to have computer troubles that seem undiagnosable, and it's not fun.

Hang in there, SINC and hhk, you know you're in the right place to get this figured out.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

If I have to go into Activity Monitor and troubleshoot individual processes to get an OS to be stable, then that OS is "Dead to Me".

I'm gonna party like it's 1999 cause this feels like that time I installed Windows ME.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Mines been good, it has corrected my hang on shut down/restart problem, I would always need to force shut down in Leopard, now it shuts down fine. I've had one complaint from a co-worker on network disk issues, they can't connect or they disappear.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> ^ That tone was not necessary.


Remember SoyMac, SINC is ehMac's _Resident Curmudgeon_ it says so right in his signature... I think that is what mkolesa was referring to...


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

SoyMac said:


> ^ That tone was not necessary.


what tone? 
he refers to himself as 'resident curmudgeon', i was just teasing him about that. i posted trying to help troubleshoot and got a dismissive response. if he doesn't want to take my advice that's fine, but if you post on a public forum asking for help and then tell people you don't like their advice it does seem counterproductive. 
peace!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

why not just go back to leopard? could have easily done that in the time it took to run this thread up to 30 posts 

i would blame either a firmware conflict of some sort, as lars suggested, or perhaps faulty installation media. i have personally installed SL on easily over 80 or 90 computers since august and have never seen anything like you both describe. i would also consider perhaps a hard drive about to fail and would recommend backing up ASAP

at the end of the day, hundreds of thousands of people are using this product quit happily, and the majority on here are as well. if we were all having these exact same issues the two of you are having, you could say SL was a dud, but that just isnt the case..


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Remember SoyMac, SINC is ehMac's _Resident Curmudgeon_ it says so right in his signature... I think that is what mkolesa was referring to...


I took no offence to the use of the term, after all it was I who chose it, but I, like hhk, think an OS is crap if you have to use Activity Monitor to make it work.

When I initially installed SL, I got a message that my computer contained programs that would not work with the new OS and it asked for permission to remove or disable those programs. I allowed SL to do that to avoid any conflicts.

I'm just going to live with it until the new MBP with 8 GB RAM and SL installed at the factory arrives next week and then see how it goes.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow - and you guys have new Hardware. I have SL Running on a 1st Gen Intel Mini - and it's magical. I even just did a regular update - not erase and install. It's also running great on my Unibody MBP and my 9400m MacBook Air. Weird that you are both having the same issue - hope Apple Support can work something out.

Also, hhk, if it's been so unusable, and so unstable, why not backup and revert back to a Leopard installation?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

My experience with Snow Leopard with a 2.6Ghz Penryn (2008) 4GB MacBook Pro has been stellar. It's been great from day one, fast wake from sleep and those rare times I restart much faster than Leopard.

Safari has been crashy but that is a separate issue. I like the new Safari's 64-bit-ness but that means I can't run Adblock (and I find proxy ad blockers are slow and cumbersome).

Otherwise, good compatibility for my uses, no printer problems, no airport problems, smooth snowing.




hhk said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed here but I just have to call a spade a spade. Since I "upgraded" my iMac to Snow Leopard, I have had to restart my computer 4-5 times a day. It's mostly random beachballing but I can get it to lock consistently if I try to add my HP Laserjet 2600n printer. That printer has been a giant paperweight since I went to SL - no driver support.
> 
> Other lockups are random but mostly occur when I'm opening or closing files. Right now, Text Editor is locked up. I tried to open a document and it locked. Earlier this evening, I lost about 2 hours worth of work when Keynote locked up on me when I tried to save.
> 
> This is not good. I might have to install Windows 7 on this thing.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

broad said:


> why not just go back to leopard? could have easily done that in the time it took to run this thread up to 30 posts
> 
> i would blame either a firmware conflict of some sort, as lars suggested, or perhaps faulty installation media. i have personally installed SL on easily over 80 or 90 computers since august and have never seen anything like you both describe. i would also consider perhaps a hard drive about to fail and would recommend backing up ASAP
> 
> at the end of the day, hundreds of thousands of people are using this product quit happily, and the majority on here are as well. if we were all having these exact same issues the two of you are having, you could say SL was a dud, but that just isnt the case..


You must type real slow because in the time it would take me to do a clean re-install of 10.5, download updates, re-install my apps and data, I could write a novel...ette. No way I'm doing it. And if the Apple Support dude gives me that answer, I'm going to take my iMac down to the Apple Store and have them do it for me. 

Go into Apple Support forums and there are lots of problems with SN. We are not alone. Apple - Support - Discussions - Installation and Setup


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

keep in mind too that people who are happily using a product rarely take the time to go on internet forums and talk about how happy they are to be using it...they just do. its only the people with issues who go looking for help, find each other, and then boom...it snowballs.

im not saying you are lying, nor am i saying that SL will be perfect for everyone, im just saying that you cant really dismiss something as being crap when you are one of a tiny, TINY minority having problems with it.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I have installed the snow on both my UniBody 13" MacBook Pro and my 24" 2.4GHz iMac and have had odd issues on both.

The MBP for some reason I get very spotty connections to my Airport extreme now, sometimes it connects right away, sometimes it connects after a minute or two, sometimes it connects then drops some times I have to restart the computer, very annoying!!

The iMac seems to be locking up Safari every so often (although I only upgraded the iMac two days ago)

For a "minor" under the hood upgrade I would have thought that it would have been smoother.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Trevor Robertson said:


> For a "minor" under the hood upgrade I would have thought that it would have been smoother.


See, that's the problem... Apple promoted this as minor, 'cause there's less "new features" to promote this time around, but Apple rewrote the entire "behind the scenes" of the OS - stripping out PPC code, adding tech like Grand Central, making everything 64-bit and rewritng the Finder in cocoa vs. carbon. 

AppleInsider | Apple's Snow Leopard to sport Cocoa Finder and ImageBoot

Snow Leopard is anything but a "minor" update under the hood.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> keep in mind too that people who are happily using a product rarely take the time to go on internet forums and talk about how happy they are to be using it...they just do. its only the people with issues who go looking for help, find each other, and then boom...it snowballs.
> 
> im not saying you are lying, nor am i saying that SL will be perfect for everyone, im just saying that you cant really dismiss something as being crap when you are one of a tiny, TINY minority having problems with it.


+1; nicely put.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Wow - and you guys have new Hardware. I have SL Running on a 1st Gen Intel Mini - and it's magical. I even just did a regular update - not erase and install. It's also running great on my Unibody MBP and my 9400m MacBook Air. Weird that you are both having the same issue - hope Apple Support can work something out.
> 
> Also, hhk, if it's been so unusable, and so unstable, why not backup and revert back to a Leopard installation?


Cause I'm under the gun right now to get a presentation done. I don't have time to deal with it. If I don't get a good answer from Apple Support today, I will roll back to 10.5. Come to think of it, I did a Super Duper clone just before I installed SN. I'll just reinstall that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

hhk said:


> Cause I'm under the gun right now to get a presentation done. I don't have time to deal with it. If I don't get a good answer from Apple Support today, I will roll back to 10.5. Come to think of it, I did a Super Duper clone just before I installed SN. I'll just reinstall that.


If you have that, why can't you just start from the external and carry on using Leopard?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> See, that's the problem... Apple promoted this as minor, 'cause there's less "new features" to promote this time around, but Apple rewrote the entire "behind the scenes" of the OS - stripping out PPC code, adding tech like Grand Central, making everything 64-bit and rewritng the Finder in cocoa vs. carbon.
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple's Snow Leopard to sport Cocoa Finder and ImageBoot
> 
> Snow Leopard is anything but a "minor" update under the hood.


You are fully correct, I did miss type that sorry, I should have known better, but I did and do expect better from Apple


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

IMO, there's something at play other than SL itself, since it works well for so many people. I vaguely remember SINC having major issues with Leopard, too, when it came out and I was but a noob on this forum.

Again, I'm not making accusations, just that there must be something happening that some people get major issues while others don't. What's different about their setups compared to ours? That even with clean installs the OS suffers from the issues? Is that a completely clean install that has issues, or a clean install + imported apps, plugins, settings?


If even the completely clean installed OS has issues, I might worry about the hardware...

Patrix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, I had major issues with Leopard with a 1.83 MBP. So bad I traded up to a 2.2 MBP and all my issues were solved so it was obviously a hardware issue.

For the record, my troubles continue. THIS now happens nearly hourly:


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

My iMac is happily running Snow Leopard, which was upgraded from Leopard, which was upgraded from Tiger, which was transferred using Migration Assistant from an upgraded PPC Quicksilver machine, and I have had NO problems with my machine.

Then again, after upgrading to SL, I was unable to burn CDS and DVDs but the 10.6.2 update fixed that.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

SINC said:


> If you have that, why can't you just start from the external and carry on using Leopard?


I would but my wife's Dell is getting me through the current crisis. Will deal with Snow Leopard when I'm done.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

For those of you that are having the spinning beach ball/hanging issues, have any of you tried Snow Leopard Cache Cleaner or OnyX (for SL) and/or resetting your PRAM//NVRAM... there were a lot of people with the above mentioned issues -- both on the Apple Support Discussions board and other Mac sites -- when SL first was released that were resolved by one and/or both of the above.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

hhk said:


> I would but my wife's Dell is getting me through the current crisis. Will deal with Snow Leopard when I'm done.


If you have a superDuper clone of your Leopard Install, you could be up and running in less than 5 minutes by booting from the external drive.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> For those of you that are having the spinning beach ball/hanging issues, have any of you tried Snow Leopard Cache Cleaner or OnyX (for SL) and/or resetting your PRAM//NVRAM... there were a lot of people with the above mentioned issues -- both on the Apple Support Discussions board and other Mac sites -- when SL first was released that were resolved by one and/or both of the above.


Can you provide some links to these items?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> Can you provide some links to these items?


Snow Leopard Cache Cleaner

Download OnyX for Mac


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

G-Mo said:


> For those of you that are having the spinning beach ball/hanging issues, have any of you tried Snow Leopard Cache Cleaner or OnyX (for SL) and/or resetting your PRAM//NVRAM... there were a lot of people with the above mentioned issues -- both on the Apple Support Discussions board and other Mac sites -- when SL first was released that were resolved by one and/or both of the above.


I have and use OnyX for SL and have run it every couple of days to no avail so far. I will try it again and check all the boxes in automator and see what happens.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SINC said:


> I have and use OnyX for SL and have run it every couple of days to no avail so far. I will try it again and check all the boxes in automator and see what happens.


Resetting your PRAM/NVRAM?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> If you have a superDuper clone of your Leopard Install, you could be up and running in less than 5 minutes by booting from the external drive.


Because I've been trying to use SL for about 2 weeks now, I have data on my drive that I'll have to retain. In other words, I have to backup my SL install in order to go back to Leo. Not a 5 minute job.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

G-Mo said:


> Resetting your PRAM/NVRAM?


OK done. Ran OnyX Smart Disk, Startup Disk and Automator with every box ticked. Took a while. Then shut down and reset to PRAM/NVRAM.

Will try it later as I have to go out for a while and report back to this thread.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions guys.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SINC said:


> OK done. Ran OnyX Smart Disk, Startup Disk and Automator with every box ticked. Took a while. Then shut down and reset to PRAM/NVRAM.
> 
> Will try it later as I have to go out for a while and report back to this thread.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions guys.


If none of that helps, I'd suggest there's a greater issue at play, if it's an early 2009 MacBook Pro you still have AppleCare left on it... Use it! Call Apple, see what they suggest and what they can do.

When working, Snow Leopard is excellent, and should be the OS of choice for applicable Macs (IMHO).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

G-Mo said:


> If none of that helps, I'd suggest there's a greater issue at play, if it's an early 2009 MacBook Pro you still have AppleCare left on it... Use it! Call Apple, see what they suggest and what they can do.
> 
> When working, Snow Leopard is excellent, and should be the OS of choice for applicable Macs (IMHO).


It was an Applecare replacement for my old 2.2 Ghz MBP that had too many issues including a fried logic board. It was new in the box April 28 of this year.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

As predicted, Apple Support tells me to re-install. They are blaming 3rd party apps. Screw that. I'm going back to 10.5. What a waste of time. I am not happy.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Weird, hard to reproduce errors can often indicate bad RAM.

What does your log(s) say about the crashes you've had?

PS. SINC, you're not using Activity Monitor (et al) to "make the OS work," you're using it to TROUBLESHOOT THE PROBLEM. It's just a tool for that purpose, like many others you apparently have no problem using. Just because YOU can't read it very well doesn't mean WE can't. When the machine becomes slow/beachballing, switch over to activity monitor, see what's eating up the CPU, and tell us. Then we can suggest things that will help.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

SINC said:


> I'm working in Safari and have two windows open, one of them here. When I am posting to ehMac, I now get the beach ball for 10 seconds or so and then SL catches up with my typing speed and about 20 words will appear at once in the post window.


This may be your problem, I personally find safari to be a slow, I switched to firefox and my problems have disappeared.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

its been suggested twice, but is being ignored for some reason

BOOT FROM THE SUPER DUPER DRIVE

youre not going "lose" any work...you can still access your internal drive right in the finder and open anything you have been working on, assuming you havent upgraded any apps to something that isnt forwards compatible


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

broad said:


> its been suggested twice, but is being ignored for some reason
> 
> BOOT FROM THE SUPER DUPER DRIVE
> 
> youre not going "lose" any work...you can still access your internal drive right in the finder and open anything you have been working on, assuming you havent upgraded any apps to something that isnt forwards compatible


I didn't ignore it. I'm just ignoring my iMac for now since I have to get work done and the Dell is working just fine. Will deal with this in a couple of days.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Another trick that the Apple Geniuses did back in the day when I was on my old G4 Mac Mini - try booting into another user. If the problems persist, it's not a software problem - it's a hardware problem. That would eliminated 3rd party apps.

Yet another trick is to trash parts of your library folder and let a reboot fix all the preferences. (Not for the faint of heart).

More info here:
Mac OS X: How to troubleshoot a software issue


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just resumed using Safari with one window open and was searching for items for my web site when suddenly, this appeared. What the hell goes with SL?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

SINC said:


> Just resumed using Safari with one window open and was searching for items for my web site when suddenly, this appeared. What the hell goes with SL?


A 503 error has nothing to do with you machine, Snow Leopard, or Safari - it is a server-side error based on the server you're trying to access' limited resources:

List of HTTP status codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

HTTP/1.1: Status Code Definitions


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> A 503 error has nothing to do with you machine, Snow Leopard, or Safari - it is a server-side error based on the server you're trying to access' limited resources:


blaming SL for this is like blaming fish for oranges. you need to chill a bit and think about this whole thing logically instead of blaming SL for everything in the world up to, and including, dishwasher spots


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> OK done. Ran OnyX Smart Disk, Startup Disk and Automator with every box ticked. Took a while. Then shut down and reset to PRAM/NVRAM.
> 
> Will try it later as I have to go out for a while and report back to this thread.


UPDATE:

Just finished a full morning's work using Mail, Photo Shop, Safari, Pages, RapidWeaver, Preview and AppleWorks, all open at the same time.

No beach balls, no hiccups, worked like a charm.

Seems to me like the suggestions made a big difference. Thanks everyone.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

SINC said:


> Just resumed using Safari with one window open and was searching for items for my web site when suddenly, this appeared. What the hell is going on with SL?


That error message you showed looks similar to the message an ISP sends to your browser when you have maxed out your monthly internet usage. Is it possible you may have maxed out your internet usage for the month? You would certainly have to be using the internet very heavily to ever achieve this: but, I thought it might be worth mentioning.

You should be able to log in to your ISP's website and view your internet usage from your account there.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just finished a full morning's work using Mail, Photo Shop, Safari, Pages, RapidWeaver, Preview and AppleWorks, all open at the same time.
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have unlimited use so it can't be that. If that was the case, would I not be getting the message wherever I went?

And no, my internet use is not high, no streaming video and very little YouTube either, just surfin' and reading and forums.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

SINC said:


> I have unlimited use so it can't be that. If that was the case, would I not be getting the message wherever I went?
> 
> And no, my internet use is not high, no streaming video and very little YouTube either, just surfin' and reading and forums.


fyrefly explained it already, but IMO the error message itself explained it "*the site* is exceeding the allowed resource on *this server*"

The problem is server-side, nothing to do with Safari/SL/your Mac/anyone's Mac.

Patrix.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

patrix said:


> fyrefly explained it already, but IMO the error message itself explained it "*the site* is exceeding the allowed resource on *this server*"
> 
> The problem is server-side, nothing to do with Safari/SL/your Mac/anyone's Mac.
> 
> Patrix.


I hate when this happens, it always seems to happen when you most need the site too 
But what can you expect, I bet most sites which get these errors are running on windows servers.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SINC said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just finished a full morning's work using Mail, Photo Shop, Safari, Pages, RapidWeaver, Preview and AppleWorks, all open at the same time.
> 
> ...


I saw this after I'd posted by previous post, so feel free to ignore that one. 

VERY happy your "Mac colonic" seems to have put things to rights!! YAY!!


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I haven't tried any of the fixes that worked for Sinc but I'm disappointed that Apple Support suggested none of them. They just gave me the standard "re-install" line.

BTW, I understand there are hardware tests on the OS disc that shipped with my iMac. Problem is, I can't find the disc. Apple Tech tells me I can't download it anywhere. I asked him where can I get a replacement and his response - "uh, I don't know". Like I said, the guy was a real thudding disappointment. 

Anyone know if I can use a disc from a different system? I have a 1st gen MBP, and a couple of MacBooks to choose from.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You should be able to use the Apple Hardware Test from any of those system discs. System INSTALLING is limited to just the specific machines on the disc, but AHT is not hardware-specific so it should run just fine.

As for why they suggested a reinstall, it's because:

1. It almost always fixes software issues, which is what you're having.
2. You don't lose any of your own data (and you have a backup in case something goes wrong, RIIIIIGHT???)
3. It takes maybe an hour to do. How long were you on the phone haranguing for an alternate solution?

Yes, it is the lazy man's out. But it works 99% of the time, it's relatively fast, easy enough for a n00b to do it, safe and effective. What more do you want?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

So I've downloaded Onyx. It verified my disc okay. Which task should I be running now?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

hhk said:


> So I've downloaded Onyx. It verified my disc okay. Which task should I be running now?


I used the "automator" function (little green hammer) and clicked every task option in the box that appeared.

It took about 20 minutes to do, but it did clear up most of my issues along with the PRAM reset after running OnyX.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I re-installed my HP drivers by deleting the existing folder, downloading the latest patch, installing and re-starting. Since then, my SL issues seem to have disappeared. Granted, I haven't really had an opportunity to push it with multiple windows open and a lot of disk I/O but since I upgraded the HP drivers, I've had no lock-ups.

So that tells me the old HP software might have been the culprit.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey - at least we solved both hhk and SINC's problems in this thread.  And all they had to do was start a mildly inflammatory thread comparing SL to WIn7. ;D


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Hey - at least we solved both hhk and SINC's problems in this thread.  And all they had to do was start a mildly inflammatory thread comparing SL to WIn7. ;D


I'd love to give you guys credit but it was actually this thread on Apple Support:

Apple - Support - Discussions - Add Printer beachballing with new HP ...


----------



## Vicegrip (Jul 6, 2008)

Snow Leopard is my second upgrade on this mac. I have to say that I have had basically one problem. My main complaint is with respect to bug with network shares and itunes. The firewall connection dialog mysteriously disappears immediately after first appearing when I try to connect to a Windows share. The work around is to disable the firewall :/ ... fortunately I'm behind my router firewall, but still.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> So that tells me the old HP software might have been the culprit.


this begs the question...do you feel a little silly now after all your earlier posts in this thread?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't feel silly about any of my posts in this thread when I was blaming SL. On the contrary I appreciate the learning curve and the knowledge I gained because there were so many helpful people here to get me through the problems. Those earlier posts, and likely those of hhk too, were made from a point of frustration, but in the end, we're both much happier campers with SL.

Nothing silly about it. I'm just grateful so many encouraged us not to give up on SL and showed a willingness to help us out. Ya gotta love ehMac! :clap:


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

broad said:


> this begs the question...do you feel a little silly now after all your earlier posts in this thread?


Why would I? Check the Apple Support threads to see all the complaints about HP printers and scanners. Apple releasing Snow Leopard without proper printer support was a mistake. It's very Microsoft-like, so my comparison stands. So does my experience with Apple phone support. It was nearly useless.

For the average Joe, random beachballing and lock-ups would be impossible to troubleshoot. I only fixed it through a lot of search and persistence. That's not a good testimonial for a supposedly troublefree and friendly OS.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

SL = fail fail fail. 

Is it Apple's Windows? You bet it is, it's Apple Vista for sure. Apple is gonna burn large for dumping this diaper stain on it's user base. 

We put all 7 of our machines back on 10.5 for now, because we'd like to use the $800.00 Xerox printers we have. 



_Save it zealots, it's just plain junk and you know it._ :lmao:


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> SL = fail fail fail.
> 
> Is it Apple's Windows? You bet it is, it's Apple Vista for sure. Apple is gonna burn large for dumping this diaper stain on it's user base.
> 
> ...


Did you check to see if there was SL support for the printers before you upgraded *seven* machines?? Maybe upgrade one or two of them first, and figure out the kinks before doing all seven?

Bottom Line: Snow Leopard has been a best-selling, well-reviewed, mostly well-loved upgrade. 

EDIT: Some Quickly Googled Proof:

Daring Fireball: Snow Leopard Adoption Rate









None of the Vista-like widespread issues have come up - and weirdly, most of the issues I've read about (on this forum and others) are with printers - yours included.

And why are you calling SL a Vista-esque flop just 'cause it doesn't work for your specific printer which you should have checked before you upgraded anyway?


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

My problems with SL seem unrelated to printers, as my two laser printers (Samsung) are working fine.

I did an upgrade.

However, since installing SL every single one of my several sound editing apps now no longer work properly.

Several other apps, like Pages, MS and others no longer respond to mouse pull down menu commands, and some will respond to keyboard commands, and some of these will no longer quit unless I go to the dashboard and right mouse click to quit the app.

What I find the strangest is that some of the apps, from Apple, seem the worst offenders.

I was told that the only way to fix this is to wipe/reformat the drive and clean install, which will cause endless problems with the retrieval of all the keys for the many apps I have, even though I have Time Machine backup, as well as other backups.

I have found in the past that such backups and migrations of the HD are never complete. I have usually had to input all the keys for apps from scratch which is a real pain!

I feel as if Apple didn't do their jobs with this one even major companies like Microsoft are not providing updates to apps.

Also, I have been able to get only a few apps to work slightly better by using Rosetta, which of course slows the system down quite a bit.

Any advice?

thanks


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

did you check to see if your sound editing apps were SL compatible before upgrading? 

also, which apps are you running under rosetta? are there not newer UB versions of them?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Did you check to see if there was SL support for the printers before you upgraded *seven* machines?? Maybe upgrade one or two of them first, and figure out the kinks before doing all seven?
> 
> Bottom Line: Snow Leopard has been a best-selling, well-reviewed, mostly well-loved upgrade.
> 
> ...


I would argue that it has less to do with being "loved" and more to do with being cheap.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Well I'm sorry I can't offer much in the way of help, but I sympathize. My upgrade on my iMac was not exactly great. It blew away my apache configuration for Tomcat and SVN and my MySQL install was rendered useless by some permissions issues. I spent an entire morning re-configuring Apache, Tomcat, SVN and MySQL.

I also use a shared iTunes and iPhoto library on a network drive and iPhoto usually has troubles finding the library.

My MBP was better and my daughter's MacBook went well.

To be quite honest, I'm less than thrilled with SL though. I haven't noticed any major improvements in speed or features. Good job it was cheap.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

hhk said:


> I would argue that it has less to do with being "loved" and more to do with being cheap.


I'm sure that you're right and that the price plays a factor - but if it was "unloved", would you not see people going back to Leopard, rather than staying with Snow Leopard? Lots of people demand XP downgrades from Vista. But SL adoption is increasing.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

the only feature I have really noticed is the ability to navigate in stacks which to me is great. Other than that I don't notice a heck of alot however I think like anything since they already said the changes are mainly under the hood that it will take awhile before they are releasing programs that are optimized to take advantage of the performance increases that snow leopard theoretically allows and once they do all the jobs nuthuggers will reattatch themselves


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

broad said:


> did you check to see if your sound editing apps were SL compatible before upgrading?
> 
> also, which apps are you running under rosetta? are there not newer UB versions of them?


That is partially my fault for not doing that: however, if everyone had done that, I suspect few people would have upgraded. How much time did Apple give the 'apps' community to upgrade and make their apps compatible?

What is also frustrating is that very few app manufacturers have upgraded.

I use Amadeus Pro, Sound Studio, Audacity, even some Apple products like Pages, Numbers, even Camino hardly responds to menu/mouse commands and I have to use keyboard commands, or have to go to the dock to quit them. There are more of course but the list would be long.

All the apps are running the latest versions to.

So am at a loss.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

a)you cant blame apple or the OS for the fact that software vendors are lagging behind. developer builds of SL were around for months before release

b)if im not mistaken, the current audacity is a beta and has been in beta for about 2 years now..that being said, i have been using it with no issues myself on and off since 10.4.7 and have had no trouble with it. for the price (free) its one of the best 2 track apps around. also unsure why you would be having trouble with pages and numbers...i use both of them daily on 3 macs with 0 issues. 

amadeus and sound studio im not familiar wit


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> I'm sure that you're right and that the price plays a factor - but if it was "unloved", would you not see people going back to Leopard, rather than staying with Snow Leopard? Lots of people demand XP downgrades from Vista. But SL adoption is increasing.


Most people don't know how to roll back. Most barely know how to upgrade. Having rolled back once from 10.5.7 back to 10.5.6 because of a monitor problem, I can tell you with certainty that it's beyond the capability of the average consumer.

With regard to your responses that we should have checked to see if our hardware and software was supported before upgrading, I would argue that it's not in our nature to do that kind of checking (most people that is) and there are just too many peripherals and software on our systems to make that a reasonable expectation.

Furthermore, this is a point release update - 10.5 to 10.6. I think it's reasonable for people to assume that the upgrade is not that big a deal and their printers and such will work with it. It certainly is reasonable to assume that big name, popular and recent printers like HP or Xerox will work.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Just so I'm not seen as being negative, my new MBP is working flawlessly with SL. Also, with my iMac, there is one fix from 10.5 that I really love. In 10.5, when you turn on or off an external monitor, the main monitor goes blank for 2-3 seconds. That's gone now with SL.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

hhk said:


> Most people don't know how to roll back. Most barely know how to upgrade. Having rolled back once from 10.5.7 back to 10.5.6 because of a monitor problem, I can tell you with certainty that it's beyond the capability of the average consumer.


But not outside the realm of the Apple Genius bars - which would gladly do this for you for free. I'm just saying I've yet to hear of people trying to roll back en mass, as they were when Vista came out - XP downgrade-able machines from Dell and the like were hot sellers. 



hhk said:


> With regard to your responses that we should have checked to see if our hardware and software was supported before upgrading, I would argue that it's not in our nature to do that kind of checking (most people that is) and there are just too many peripherals and software on our systems to make that a reasonable expectation.


You're right that lots of joe blow (joe the plumber?  ) consumers won't check - but if you have printers and stuff that you *need* to be supported, I would at least check beforehand to see if they're supported. Not every piece of hardware needs to be checked (this is Apple - most of your hardware is probably made by them). 

Also, re: software, SL did a *better* job than Leopard with the upgrade, putting most (all?) unknown or unsupported software into an "unsupported" folder - rather than BSODing like Leopard did when APE was installed prior to upgrading.



hhk said:


> Furthermore, this is a point release update - 10.5 to 10.6. I think it's reasonable for people to assume that the upgrade is not that big a deal and their printers and such will work with it. It certainly is reasonable to assume that big name, popular and recent printers like HP or Xerox will work.


It's totally reasonable to assume - but you know what they say about "assuming".  Also, this is anything but a "point" upgrade, and Apple advertised it as such - calling it "refined from installation to shutdown" - aka, "we changed everything".

With OSX, point upgrades are always the 10.6.X or 10.5.X versions, not the 10.X versions.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

All in all, its actually great that we can pinpoint all the defects in SL... but there doesn't seem to be any way out of it. Either you wipe the drive and re-install Leopard, or your stuck with the defects until who knows when Apple is going t 'fix' the mess, and knowing Apple, they would likely give out the notion that all is well in Apple Land and all our supposed problems are in our heads till there is sufficient outcry from the customer base to warrant them lifting their heads out of the sand and check with "reality"


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

All the comments regarding third party developers are wasted on me. Since installing SL I can't get Apple's own apps to run properly. Unless of course I just erase, install and start over. They are touting this as an upgrade; they should have nailed down all the issues surrounding upgrading before releasing. I curse SL every day since I don't have the time to figure out how to go backwards.

I can honestly say that SL is leaning me towards the Windows world. If I'm going to have all the issues, why not pay less?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I gotta agree with the op.
> 
> Snow Leopard has been less then fantastic over here.
> -DN


What hardware are you running it on... 

I doubt very much the issue is strictly SL as your experience is outside the norm and while I can certainly understand your frustration with SL I hardly think it is comparable to Windows ME where *everyone* experienced major problems.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

As the poster listed, its not just with third party apps: APPLE apps are also behaving in an undesirable manner. Pages, Numbers and others from APPLE itself are now no onger working as they did under Leopard, even with the new iWork and iLife '09!

So it seems Apple didn't check with their own stuff first.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

@fyrefly:

The reason I wrote the original post was to point out that the problems with Snow Leopard and the response from Apple are eerily similar to my experiences with bad Windows rollouts. It like deja vu all over again when I hear stuff like "should have checked for driver compatiblity", etc. I actually thought I had heard the last of the word "driver" after I left Windows. Apparently not. 

The big selling point for Apple is the supposed lack of issues like application freezing, OS crashes, re-booting, etc. The response from Apple support - "re-install" - was unacceptable considering I paid $300 for Applecare. Re-install was not the right answer. They should have known about the HP driver problem. 

HHK


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

sergeg1 said:


> So it seems Apple didn't check with their own stuff first.


Uh, no.

MILLIONS (literally) of people have upgraded to Snow Leopard. 99.9% of them had no issues to speak of, and certainly nothing like what Macified is reporting. I myself have helped dozens of people upgrade, haven't seen any glitches AT ALL beyond the programs we all knew would be "broken" by the upgrade (like AppleJack).

To have Apple programs not work after an upgrade is, to me, kind of DUHHHH obvious that the upgrade didn't install properly, for which the solution is to reinstall. Again, this strikes me as a complete no-brainer, particularly when the reinstall process will take, you know, perhaps an hour -- and more importantly solve the problem!

To claim that Apple released a defective product based on ONE person's uninvestigated claims compared to millions of satisfied customers is, frankly, crazy talk.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> To have Apple programs not work after an upgrade is, to me, kind of DUHHHH obvious that the upgrade didn't install properly, for which the solution is to reinstall. Again, *this strikes me as a complete no-brainer*, particularly when the reinstall process will take, you know, perhaps an hour -- and more importantly solve the problem!


+100 :clap:


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

Snow Leopard on my new mac is awesome, far better than leopard was (although I was running that on a hackintosh) under leopard 10.5.7 safari would stop responding very frequently and under snow leopard I have had no stability issues whatsoever


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

chas_m said:


> To have Apple programs not work after an upgrade is, to me, kind of DUHHHH obvious that the upgrade didn't install properly, for which the solution is to reinstall. Again, this strikes me as a complete no-brainer, particularly when the reinstall process will take, you know, perhaps an hour -- and more importantly solve the problem!


Sounds perfectly logical. Except that there is no way of knowing (short of taking the time to do it) whether doing the install again will fix anything. The first install didn't hang, glitch, report errors or show any signs that anything wasn't going perfectly well. Why would upgrading my already upgraded system fix anything? Without erasing and doing a full fresh install, will anything change? Doing a full fresh install and reconfiguring my entire system will take, you know, perhaps a half to a full day (not an hour). Maybe it will fix things, maybe it won't. 

This upgrade should work across the entire supported line of products. Obviously it doesn't and I am not the only person on the internet who thinks so.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> MILLIONS (literally) of people have upgraded to Snow Leopard. 99.9% of them had no issues to speak of, and certainly nothing like what Macified is reporting. I myself have helped dozens of people upgrade, haven't seen any glitches AT ALL beyond the programs we all knew would be "broken" by the upgrade (like AppleJack).
> 
> ...


Chas, on this thread alone, there are at least four people with SL problems, not ONE as you claim. On Apple's own support forums, there are many, many more.

And, as you my recall, Sinc and I both re-installed TWICE and our problems didn't DUHHHH go away. 

By claiming that 99.9% of SL users have no issues to speak of, based on YOUR experience, you are doing exactly what you accuse of Macified.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Today will be a good test for me for SL.

My new MBP is on the truck and I am awaiting delivery. 

Once I get it, I have to transfer the data from my current MBP to the new one. 

Then I have to do an erase and install of SL on the current MBP. 

Then I have to migrate all my daughter's data off her MacBook to my current MPB which will now be hers. Her MacBook was still on Leo so her stuff will come over into SL. If anything breaks or doesn't work, it should show up today.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

hhk said:


> Chas, on this thread alone, there are at least four people with SL problems, not ONE as you claim. On Apple's own support forums, there are many, many more.
> 
> And, as you my recall, Sinc and I both re-installed TWICE and our problems didn't DUHHHH go away.
> 
> By claiming that 99.9% of SL users have no issues to speak of, based on YOUR experience, you are doing exactly what you accuse of Macified.


But the thing is, the 99.99% who don't have any problems, DON'T post here or on any other forum about "how great their mac is running Snow Leopard."

BTW, my 2006 white iMac runs Snow Leopard GREAT! I have migrated the system across 2 macs, the first being a PPC running Tiger, and STILL have had absolutely no problems whatsoever.

Then again, that isn't 100% true, beause before the 10.6.2 update, I couldn't burn disks, but the update fixed that.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

SINC said:


> Today will be a good test for me for SL.
> 
> My new MBP is on the truck and I am awaiting delivery.
> 
> ...


I took delivery on a new MBP last week and SL has been flawless. It's still giving me occasional trouble on my iMac though.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

ahMEmon said:


> But the thing is, the 99.99% who don't have any problems, DON'T post here or on any other forum about "how great their mac is running Snow Leopard."


I hear that argument all the time and you know what? It's bunk. Based on the small sample size, we cannot extrapolate either way. Perhaps there are just as many people who DON'T report the problems, they just live with them. My father runs Vista, BSODs constantly, re-boots ten times a day and has never reported it to MS or posted on a forum.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

hhk said:


> I took delivery on a new MBP last week and SL has been flawless. It's still giving me occasional trouble on my iMac though.


I thought you fixed it with different HP drivers?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> I thought you fixed it with different HP drivers?


I thought I did too. The problems are not as bad now but I'm still getting some apps locking up. I need to do that Onyx thing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Today will be a good test for me for SL.
> 
> My new MBP is on the truck and I am awaiting delivery.
> 
> ...


UPDATE:

Accomplished and working very well. Also installed XP Pro on the old MBP along with the drivers and it too works like a charm.

No issues on either machine, but we'll given them a day or two to settle in.

As an aside, the VMWare Fusion/XP Pro virtual machine transferred to the new machine without a hiccup too. Works well.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

When you say "re-install", do you mean I just pop in the disk for SL and tell it again to upgrade, or do you mean wipe the disk and re-install?

If you mean the latter, then I would be extremely remiss to do this, as I have no intention of wiping out my hd. I want and need to avoid this as much as possible as it will cause even more headaches.

Please clarify?

TY








chas_m said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> MILLIONS (literally) of people have upgraded to Snow Leopard. 99.9% of them had no issues to speak of, and certainly nothing like what Macified is reporting. I myself have helped dozens of people upgrade, haven't seen any glitches AT ALL beyond the programs we all knew would be "broken" by the upgrade (like AppleJack).
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sergeg1 said:


> When you say "re-install", do you mean I just pop in the disk for SL and tell it again to upgrade, or do you mean wipe the disk and re-install?
> 
> If you mean the latter, then I would be extremely remiss to do this, as I have no intention of wiping out my hd. I want and need to avoid this as much as possible as it will cause even more headaches.
> 
> ...


Actually the correct process is to backup your HD using Time Machine or a clone on an external HD first, THEN and only then erase and re-install SL on your HD.

You do have your HD backed up with one or the other, right?

If so, it's a pretty painless option that takes a couple of hours and you will not lose a thing on the current HD if it is properly backed up.

If you don't have your HD backed up, get it done pronto before something goes amiss and you lose everything. Call the purchase of an external HD cheap insurance against data loss.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I cannot back up as SL is already installed, and backing that up will only keep the problems. I believe I have a backup from before I installed SL, however, my experience is that it doesn't back up everything.

Last time I did a full migration when I installed Leopard, I had to re-insert each and every key or code for all my apps. A real pain in the you-know-what!

So some things are not perfect.

What if I just do a re-install of SL over what i presently have?

cheers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

sergeg1 said:


> ...Last time I did a full migration when I installed Leopard, I had to re-insert each and every key or code for all my apps. A real pain in the you-know-what!...cheers


Hmm... That shouldn't be the case. When I updated from Tiger to Leopard I didn't have to enter a single key code and the same is true from Leopard to SL...

You should always do a full system update and optimization (such as Onyx) before backing up (SuperDuper, etc) so you can have a pristine previous install to go to back in case anything goes wrong. This should be your standard procedure... live and learn... 

FTR, I have now installed SL on both my Mac Pro and Macbook Pro with no issues so far... only thing left is my Mac Mini...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sergeg1 said:


> I cannot back up as SL is already installed, and backing that up will only keep the problems. I believe I have a backup from before I installed SL, however, my experience is that it doesn't back up everything.
> 
> Last time I did a full migration when I installed Leopard, I had to re-insert each and every key or code for all my apps. A real pain in the you-know-what!
> 
> ...


Uh, nope, I don't think so. As I understand it, there is no "archive and install" option for SL. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

But if you use Time Machine to back up your system, it will only bring back the files, nothing of the system itself or any problems. At least that is how I understand it.

That's my take, but let's wait for others with more knowledge to express an opinion.

In the meantime, don't even think about re-installing SL over anything, just to be sure you don't lose anything. 

Now for the record: HELP! Anyone?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> ...Now for the record: HELP! Anyone?


Well if sergeg1 has a bootable back up of his system before his SL install then there are no worries... If not then it is a different matter... we really need to know the details before any kind of reasonable advice can be offered.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Hate to bring this up again.. 

I had the same problems as the OP, but after reinstalling SL from scratch (and updating every program, serial, etc.) it's been slick as when my early 08 MBP was when it was new.

I keep all my registration info in a KeePassX database, which is backed up multiple times, so it's not too difficult digging everything up.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Uh, nope, I don't think so. As I understand it, there is no "archive and install" option for SL. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


Snow Leopard by default always does an "Archive and Install" with Magic nowadays. What that means is if you've updated to 10.6.x, and archive and install will only re-install files that were not updated by the 10.6.x update avoiding the need to run the combo updater after doing an Archive and Install.

One alternative if you have a Time Machine backup is to erase the hard drive and when installing Snow Leopard fresh have it grap the Applications and your User folder from the Time Machine backup. Be sure that the files you actually want back are actually on the Time Machine backup are there and it works like a charm.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

OK.. so I did that... a fresh clean Snow Leopard install after wiping the hd clean.

Then I went to Time Machine and selected files to bring in and... the system told me I don't have sufficient permission to complete the request!!

What do I do now? How do I get this "permission"? Otherwise, everything is useless?

Another question: where did the icon for my HD go? It is not on the desktop, though if I open a folder I can see it there on the left side.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

sergeg1 said:


> Another question: where did the icon for my HD go? It is not on the desktop, though if I open a folder I can see it there on the left side.


Finder -> Preferences -> have fun setting up what shows up on your desktop and not 

For the Time Machine, no idea.. Is your account one with admin privileges? Was that through Migration assistant, or through Time Machine? Generally you can't go and see someone else's files, even on the backup, so it does make sense that you don't have the permissions by default to see the files... Not sure how to remedy that through Time Machine directly


----------

